# Neglected horse in with mine



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

The only thing I would think you could possibly do would be to contact the owner of the stable - I know it's DIY, but someone still owns it and may be able to do something about the sort of care on his/her property.

Unfortunately, in these circumstances, there's not much someone CAN do. I don't know if the UK is any different, but there are no real laws against not deworming or negligent farrier care unless it reaches a point of blatant neglect (ie. curled hooves). 

It's not fair, I know, but I would do my best to talk to the owner of the land and see if s/he is willing to do anything about it. S/he would obviously have a contact number for the person and be able to do it themselves and not put you in such an awkward position.

Good luck!


----------



## Hlover (Apr 17, 2011)

I agree with the last post the owner of the property should know about your situation...but do what you can for this horse to the best of your ability ie; blanketing and unblanketing her contacting the owner eventually.
Good luck! This is tough


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Hlover said:


> .but do what you can for this horse to the best of your ability ie; blanketing and unblanketing her contacting the owner eventually.


In this day and age even though that sounds the right thing to do, if teh mare took ill you can bet that someone would be screaming that it was because the op had taken her rug off or put it on.

I agree with the consensus, talking to the land owner will be your best bet.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Just to play devil's advocate for a minute. I'm betting you may not know the whole story. It could very well be that if she has arthritis as bad as you say, that she NEEDS to be on 24 hour turnout, so as not to have her joints stiffen up. And I'm assuming, since you are boarding, that you are not there 24 hours a day, so who's to say that they don't come out on a different schedule than you? Maybe they think you don't come out to see your horse either, if they never see you at the barn when THEY are there. Or maybe they don't want to be around other people any more than you said you do. I'm not saying you are wrong, I'm just saying that you *may* not have all the facts in this case.

If you talk to the barn owner, I would be very careful how you word things, since they might turn right around and tell the horse's owner that you were talking about them not caring for their horse. They may be friends with the horse's owner and take offense if things are not what they seem to you.

I would tread very carefully with this situation.


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank you for all your advice everyone. Apachiedragon, I know she doesn't turn up to feed her, because her feed bucket has been in the feed room, in the same place, in the same position for way over a month, she never turns up to bring hay, and the only reason the water bucket stays full is because I refill it. She's on permanent turnout because the owner simply cannot be bothered with doing anything around the yard. She hasn't mucked out since before my horse has been there. She obviously sees no reason to turn up, especially while there is grass.

And I agree, Golden Horse, if I do anything, I can get the blame. I don't want a lawsuit on my *** because I'm trying to be nice to the horse.

I was considering worming her, but I know for a fact that's way out of line, but not only for her horse but for mine (there's no point worming mine if she just picks them back up after 2 days!)

The 'landlord' won't have her number, he's an old, retired farmer, who's health is deteriorating. He doesn't get on your *** about rent, he just assumes you will either pay it or have paid it and that he's forgotten. He literally has nothing to do with the stables. I'll talk to him about it of course, but the best he can do is leave a note for her for when she finally turns up at the stable, and to be honest, I can manage to leave a note... whether it'll ever be read is a different story :/


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Just thinking out loud here, but worming....

I wonder what would happen if you had some feed through wormer that you had in a bucket to feed to your horse, and the other mare was so hungry that she sneaked behind your back and ate it?? 

Would that be your fault, or the owners because her mare was so hungry I wonder??


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> Just thinking out loud here, but worming....
> 
> I wonder what would happen if you had some feed through wormer that you had in a bucket to feed to your horse, and the other mare was so hungry that she sneaked behind your back and ate it??
> 
> Would that be your fault, or the owners because her mare was so hungry I wonder??


I could totally imagine how something like this could happen without you noticing. Sounds like a whoops waiting to happen.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

To play devil's advocate, as long as you stick to an ivermection based dewormer, I do believe there's like zero chance of any sort of overdose or anything even if she DID get dewormed again by fluke. Same with pyrantel - it's actually advised to dose at like 3x to kill tapeworms, so dewormers these days are designed to be safe.


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Great idea Golden Horse!! I'm doing that! *Ahem* I mean, I'm worming my horse soon, let's hope that other horse doesn't steal any of her food ;-) *cough cough*


----------



## EquineLover (Jan 24, 2011)

^Lol. It would be interesting to see some photos of the horse you are talking about though… just a thought.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

EquineLover said:


> ^Lol. It would be interesting to see some photos of the horse you are talking about though… just a thought.


I agree,i would be intresting in seeing pictures. Good luck with de-worming erm... i mean... de-worming and feeding your horse lol


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Hehe thanks, yeah, I'll try and get some (may be a while though, something wrong with my driver on my pc - not recognising the input... I have no idea, i hate computers...) And thanks, just bought 2 wormers (both for my horse... of course )


----------

